# Insert Lame Title Here



## Spookz (Jan 31, 2009)

Greetings!

I am a Freshman studying Lighting Design at DePaul University's Theatre School.
I've been interested in theatre for as long as I can remember, but the first production I was involved in took place during my middle school years. Since then, I participated in every single high school show I could. After some time it seemed pretty obvious to me that all I wanted to do in life was work in the theatre business.

So here I am.


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Spookz! You'll find a nice collection of students, educators, pro technicians, and people from the sales and manufacturing world all hang out here. Let us know how we can help you. 

Get to know the search function and check out our Wiki Glossary. 

Now don't be shy get in and join the discussion!


----------

